# 16 man hrs to hang three sheets???



## Dave Mac (Jan 30, 2006)

this in a kitchen, and only patching, 16 hrs seems high to me, this doesnt include tape or mud, I know you cant give exact, but any insight would be appreciated. alos includes cutting some wholes for can lights



thanks
dave mac


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Is that 3 sheets cut up into 2000 2"x2" pieces or 3 full sheets installed on a wall?

Is it one guy taking 2 full days or is it 16 guys for an hour each?


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

A crew of 4 guys:

Show up at the shop at 8:00 AM for start of the day.
8:10 get job schedule
8:30 tools loaded in truck
9:00 arrive at job site survey the job
9:15 unload tools, cords etc and set up
9:45 breaktime 
10:30 start work, look for a pencil
10:40 find pencil, mark first board
10:45 look for a stanley knife. Damn, it's back at the shop.
11:15 arrive back at job with stanley knife
11:20 cut first board
11:22 hang first board
11:24 measure mark and cut second board
11:26 hang second board
11:28 measure mark and cut third board
11:30 hang third board
11:35 put tools back in truck
12:05 arrive back at shop.

Looks to me like your getting 4 guys for 5 minutes free.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

It's called 'Seducing the Canine' with no supervision!!!

Employees have a tendancy to make the job fill the time slot available. I assure you if it was 6, 10, 20 or whatever sheets the time would have been the same


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

If this is a sub, this might be one of those deals where they don't bill for less than a day if it's a 2 hour job. Send two guys out to handle each sheet together, they bang it out and get out of there, and they bill for 16 hours. It's not always possible to schedule 2 small jobs on the same day, so some guys bill like this to cover their fixed expenses for each day.


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

That seems excessive being that my drywall sub sends out 1 guy who can hang, tape, and texture a bathroom (10 sheets) for me in 8 hours.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Why is it, Finley and I, feel
that there may be more to the story?


----------



## Dave Mac (Jan 30, 2006)

thanks for the replies, actually I just found out their was a lot more to the job then three pieces of sheetrock, lol I was surprised at the sarcastic answeres, but thanks to those who tried to help

dave mac


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Dave Mac said:


> thanks for the replies, actually I just found out their was a lot more to the job then three pieces of sheetrock, lol I was surprised at the sarcastic answeres, but thanks to those who tried to help
> 
> dave mac



Please enlighten us concerning the vagaries you have set forth. WE NEED TO KNOW!!!


----------



## BattleRidge (Feb 9, 2008)

yeah we hang like 50 sheets in that time. But sometimes we hang like 5, way to vague.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

My brother and I had a kitchen that we had to hang ceiling and walls it took us 6 hours to hang 7 sheets 4x8 of 5/8's plus we use a lift, we had 8 can lights and ceiling fan box.:whistling. If we didn't have the lift it would have been 10 hours maybe more.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

My brother and I had a kitchen that we had to hang ceiling and walls it took us 6 hours to hang 7 sheets 4x8 of 5/8's plus we use a lift, we had 8 can lights and ceiling fan box.:whistling. If we didn't have the lift it would have been 10 hours maybe more.


www.frankawitz.net


----------



## Brockster (Aug 24, 2007)

Frankawitz said:


> My brother and I had a kitchen that we had to hang ceiling and walls it took us 6 hours to hang 7 sheets 4x8 of 5/8's plus we use a lift, we had 8 can lights and ceiling fan box.:whistling. If we didn't have the lift it would have been 10 hours maybe more.
> 
> 
> www.frankawitz.net


I recently had to hang two chopped-up sheets by myself and took over two hours! I didn't want my hanger's to laugh at me for calling them for such a small job but once I finished I wished I had called them.

And the worst part is I had no one to yell at for the crappy hang job.:laughing:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Daveeeeeee. Oh Daveeeee. Where are you????


----------



## CrazyTaper (Oct 9, 2007)

Brockster said:


> I recently had to hang two chopped-up sheets by myself and took over two hours! I didn't want my hanger's to laugh at me for calling them for such a small job but once I finished I wished I had called them.
> 
> And the worst part is I had no one to yell at for the crappy hang job.:laughing:


BUTCHER:w00t:


----------



## BUTCHERMAN (Jan 19, 2008)

It's always easy to pass judgement with limited info. If there was gutting,framing, moving crap out of the way, tarping and clean up, working around installers,insulating,notching wires that run over the studs, extra furring,etc involved it's very possible. There's two sides to the story. I don't believe this is just laziness. It's too incredible. but anything is possible.


----------



## Snow Man (Aug 18, 2008)

16 hours for 3 three sheets ? 

With supervision , if the sheets weren't hung before nine (9) am that first day , he would have been asked to dry himself off , put out the fire AND leave the job.

This is exactly what kills the skilled mechanic .


----------

